# Car sickness



## maureena (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all, I have an eight month old cockapoo called Alfie. He's a lovely dog and I would like to take him everywhere with me but unfortunately he is sick in the car even on short journeys. I have taken him out frequently in the car and he was happy to go at first (from three months) but now he is getting more and more scared of the car because he knows he is going to be sick. I had to travel two and a half hours last week and got a sickness tablet from the vet. On the outward journey he made it nearly there and on the way back he wasn't sick but he was shaking and drooling at the mouth almost all the way. As soon as he gets out of the car his tail goes up and he is happy as larry. Has anyone got any advice? He is always going somewhere nice in the car i.e. for a walk to the beach. Hope someone can help.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

start taking him in the car when your not going anywhere, and just sit with him give him som treats, a kong, a chew or something he likes, then take him back in the house, if its possible and safe play a game with him getting him to jump in a out fetching toys etc. 

once ie is confident start turrinig the engin on for a couple of seconds, then taking him back in the house. maybe start feeding him his dinner in the car(not if your going anywhere after) make the car a nice place to be where good things happen.


----------



## maureena (Jan 15, 2011)

~Thanks for that. I have read on another forum that a bean bag helps to reduce the motion - I have ordered one today!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope he gets better! Axle LOVES car rides. Its so cute to see their little faces in the wind. 

I also agree with Kendal. Get him used to the car and make it to where he does not see it as such a bad thing. Take baby steps.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby tends to get sick if we have her in the back of our SUV, but if she is in the front seat or in the back seat between the girls' car seats, she is just fine!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi Kendal has given you the best advice, my wispa like to sit in my nieces car seat in the back seat and look out of the window, so also loves to just sit in the car while we are in the front garden. good luck and dont give up!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Good timing, Stanley has travel problem too. He's keen to get in the car. He takes no encouragement to get in. However throughout the journey he crys. Just a constant wimper. The problem we have is that he's more happy in the car just doesn't like moving. I'll be interested to see what solutions others have come up with. We're currently trying treats every time he's quiet and ignoring the wimpering


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

barrelman said:


> Good timing, Stanley has travel problem too. He's keen to get in the car. He takes no encouragement to get in. However throughout the journey he crys. Just a constant wimper. The problem we have is that he's more happy in the car just doesn't like moving. I'll be interested to see what solutions others have come up with. We're currently trying treats every time he's quiet and ignoring the wimpering


Is he wimpering because he doesn't like it? Flo wimpers and barks a lot but it is out of excitement because she knows that she may be going training, agility or for a forest walk. I also think that seeing things rushing past the car during the journey makes her even more excitable. I've found that putting her in her crate then covering it over with a blanket helps and she now lies down quietly with hardly a sound until exploding with excitement when we reach our exciting destination.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, I agree with Mandy, Dylan whines with excitement too because he thinks he's going for a walk. I have a small hatchback that he just fits into the back section of, and he often scoots from one side of the car to the other, standing with his paws up on the back of the seats.


----------

